# roadside stand inventory and paper work



## adamant (May 23, 2018)

how do you keep records on your road side stand?


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

gnucash finance management, it's free software

it was all on paper in books till 5yrs ago


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

A notebook. and transfer the data into quickbooks with the rest of our finances.


----------

